# Any experience with this breeder?



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

My friend is looking to get a pup soon and she is considering this breeder. I gave her all of you guy's info re: breeders but I wanted to know has anyone dealt with this breeder before?

Debs Dogs

http://www.debsdogs.net/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not much information there, but two huge red flags. First, she says she's licensed so I am assuming that means with the USDA which means she's a large scale producer, a puppy mill. Secondly, she breeds mixes (Maltipoos). Reputable breeders aren't breeding designer dogs.

I'd advise your friend to keep looking.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I just have to ask.....how much do they cost?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When I first started my "I want a small dog" phase, I was going to get a maltipoo. I could easily have wound up with a dog from this 'breeder'. (and just a disclaimer for what I'm about to say, I'm not putting down maltipoos!) A friend of mine who raises Samoyeds gave me some good advice. If you're going to spend that much money on a dog, at least get one that is purebred. That just seemed to make a lot of sense and since I knew I didn't want a poodle, I switched my focus to the maltese aspect of the mix. I do not regret that decision for even one second. Now, I may be a snob







, but even just clicking onto a site like the one your friend is considering makes me cringe (especially knowing what I know now and knowing that I almost bought one from a similar site) 

I'm going to assume that she is looking at these pups because the price is 'right.' I know when I was looking around for my perfect malti-poo, I found some breeders who did mixes of two well-bred dogs. This breeder does not seem to be doing that. From what I could actually read (that background and black font were making my eyeballs bleed) her dogs do not seem well-bred. I wasn't impressed with the way her maltese looked, for sure. I would tell her to run, not walk, away from this situation unless she's the gambling type, and that's exactly what this would be - a gamble. The dog could turn out to be an awesome, amazing, healthy dog but there is also a high chance that it will be medical nightmare on four paws.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I just have to ask.....how much do they cost?[/B]



I don't know my friend hasn't told me and I didn't contact the breeder. My friend's husband is contacting the breeder.



> When I first started my "I want a small dog" phase, I was going to get a maltipoo. I could easily have wound up with a dog from this 'breeder'. (and just a disclaimer for what I'm about to say, I'm not putting down maltipoos!) A friend of mine who raises Samoyeds gave me some good advice. If you're going to spend that much money on a dog, at least get one that is purebred. That just seemed to make a lot of sense and since I knew I didn't want a poodle, I switched my focus to the maltese aspect of the mix. I do not regret that decision for even one second. Now, I may be a snob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm passing everything along to her. She's been going back and forth with her husband about this and it looks like he might not be happy so we'll see. The price does sound "right" since the deposit was so little...but since I technically rescued my baby I don't know how much to tell her is okay to go for..you know.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277899
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I feel her pain on that one, going back and forth with the hubby. Mine did NOT want me to get a dog but I was determined, so as usual, I didn't listen to him







But knowing that he didn't want it to begin with, I knew I had to find the 'right' dog that would not cause waves in our household. I can honestly say that not only did I find the right dog, I found the right breed. I had hoped for mere tolerance, at best, but the man is ridiculous with these dogs. He loves them. So if your friend wants a dog that will grow on her hubby, tell her to get a maltese! And I know there are others on here with similar stories of their spouses falling for their fluffbutts. And this seems like a well-covered topic in other threads, but buying from a reputable show breeder increases your chances of getting a dog that adheres to the standard and should have fewer chances of genetics issues. Obviously there are exceptions to this, but it's less of a gamble when you buy from a reputable breeder. Prices for these puppies are typically in the range of $1000-$3000 for a male and $1500-$3500 for a female. Good luck to your friend!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

[she says she's licensed so I am assuming that means with the USDA which means she's a large scale producer, a puppy mill. Secondly, she breeds mixes (Maltipoos). Reputable breeders aren't breeding designer dogs.
I'd advise your friend to keep looking.]

In Kansas we have dog licensing. There are 3 you can have depending on how many dogs you have and what you are doing with those dogs. Licensing can depend on the state you live in. Where as USDA in country wide I believe. 
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------

